# Sealing Concrete Driveway left behind dark spots



## kdrymer (Aug 12, 2014)

I just finished sealing our concrete driveway that is approximately 2 years with an acrylic sealer (Eagle Natural Seal clear sealer from Home Depot). The 5 gallon bucket was supposed to cover approximately 1,000 square feet which is roughly the size of our driveway however we ended up only using about 2/3 of the entire bucket. We noticed in some areas the sealer really didn't seem to soak into the concrete (like the attached picture right below where you see the white spots between the darker areas where the sealer penetrated through) this spot did eventually dry but we thought it was strange how it never darkened with the sealer applied. I waited 24- 36 hours (sealed in sections) between pressure washing the driveway and sealing.

Is the lack of absorption because the driveway is relatively new or is it because there could have been an old sealer on the driveway that is still doing its job we are not the original owners)? I also attached a couple before and after pictures as we noticed after we sealed there were some dark spots left behind. Is this sealer that did not get absorbed and is darkening the concrete, and is there a way to remove/clean it off without affecting the newly applied sealer? 

Before picture attached, followed by after pictures...


----------



## kdrymer (Aug 12, 2014)

After picture 1:


----------



## kdrymer (Aug 12, 2014)

After picture 2:


----------



## kdrymer (Aug 12, 2014)

Spots where concrete didn't seem to absorb any of the sealer (white patches)

Manufacturer directions stated the concrete could be slightly damp when applying just to add additional information...


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I sealed mine 30 days after it was poured. I used Eagle Gloss Coat, solvent based sealer. Also ordered from Home Depot. (I also had 1/4 of the 5gal bucket left over)

Sealing mine was the first time I had ever done it, and everything I know about it, I either learned from this website, or online with info pertaining to the particular product that I used. 

I had some dark spots just like that, that lasted for a few days. They eventually faded away. I cannot remember exactly how long, but it wasn't more than a week.

Was yours solvent based or water based?

With mine, the solvent based, I couldn't apply it if the concrete or outside temperature was above 90 degrees or the sealer would start to boil and leave bubbles everywhere. 

With the solvent based, I read that in order to fix mistakes, I can wait for it to dry and then add more sealer on top to dissolve the old sealer.

When you applied it, how many coats did you put down? I did 2 coats, and cross-rolled each coat. I would put the sealer down going with the grain of the brushed marks, and a helper went right behind me and rolled the opposite way adding more sealer as needed. 2nd coat went down after the first coat started getting tacky.


----------



## kdrymer (Aug 12, 2014)

I used the Eagle Natural Seal which is a water based silaxane based sealer. Glad to hear that the spots may lessen in a few days, at this point it's more of a cosmetic issue from what I can tell and I was thinking of applying a chemical stripper if it does not brighten in a few days. You had dark spots like I have in the 2 after pictures above? I can't tell if their dark from applying too much sealer or because there was still moisture in the concrete that was trapped- although from I have heard if that were the case it would have formed a white clouding on the surface. We applied a coat then added additional sealer with a roller then a 2nd person used a brush to spread out the excess.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

They look wet to me. I suspect if you let it dry it will even out.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

How soon after you sealed it did you take the pictures?


----------



## kdrymer (Aug 12, 2014)

It was only a couple hours after I sealed it, but most of the rest of ghr driveway looked dry, just these random spots where it was darker. Maybe I'm being paranoid about it.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

it could also be prep, conc finish, application method, experience, temperature, wind, shadows, or mtl itself - apron/vest stores aren't known for selling pro level stuff,,, wait a week,,, if its still bothersome during that time, squint your eyes as you drive in :yes:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

kdrymer said:


> It was only a couple hours after I sealed it, but most of the rest of ghr driveway looked dry, just these random spots where it was darker. Maybe I'm being paranoid about it.


Yeah, definitely give it a few days and then report back on how it looks. :thumbsup:

...and remember, you can't drive on it for 3-4 days.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

why not drive on it for that length of time ? i just sealed mine late 1 afternoon & drove on it the next day,,, is it the difference in sealer material ? i used ' css ' - 100% solids solvent-base acrylic,,, so thick that, in order to roll it on, we have to thin it w/xylene - 1 1/2 css: 1 xylene


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

stadry said:


> why not drive on it for that length of time ? i just sealed mine late 1 afternoon & drove on it the next day,,, is it the difference in sealer material ? i used ' css ' - 100% solids solvent-base acrylic,,, so thick that, in order to roll it on, we have to thin it w/xylene - 1 1/2 css: 1 xylene


The instructions for the stuff I used said not to drive on it for 3 days. I did mine in the morning, and by evening it was dry to the touch. I just followed what the manufacturer recommended.


----------



## Smurph (Oct 8, 2015)

Since this happened a year ago, I was wondering if the spots ever cleared up? We used same product and have dark spots too-although I will say when these sections got wet before we sealed it, (concrete is 5 months old) they took longer to dry anyway. Sealer is less then 16 hrs on, but spots have not lightened. Thanks!


----------



## Kevrob30 (Aug 1, 2021)

AAn


stadry said:


> why not drive on it for that length of time ? i just sealed mine late 1 afternoon & drove on it the next day,,, is it the difference in sealer material ? i used ' css ' - 100% solids solvent-base acrylic,,, so thick that, in order to roll it on, we have to thin it w/xylene - 1 1/2 css: 1 xylene


Any updates?


----------

